# My Previous and my Current Fishes



## Michael T (Jan 1, 2013)

Very nice. Those Guppies are awesome. I really like your Angels also.

They look happy & healthy.


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

Michael T said:


> Very nice. Those Guppies are awesome. I really like your Angels also.
> 
> They look happy & healthy.


Thank you! I don't have Guppies and Angels in my tank now. I removed the guppies to reduce bio load and I removed my Angelfishes because they nipped some of my plants. I replaced them with White Skirt Tetras. Also beautiful but peaceful and behave white fishes compared to Angels.


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Yea two angels in a 20 gallon isnt large enough, they grow to be pretty big fish. What camera are you using by the way? Nice pictures =]


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

PinkRasbora said:


> Yea two angels in a 20 gallon isnt large enough, they grow to be pretty big fish. What camera are you using by the way? Nice pictures =]


I'm using my sister's Nikon DSLR camera. I had actually 4 platinum angels in my 20 gal tank but after they nipped some of my plants, I decided to remove them.


----------

